# Whant one?



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

*Want one?*

I could not resist. You really are going to want one!

Useful Dog Tricks 3 performed by Jesse - YouTube


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Paulo,
Why did you post this in herSailNet?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Geoff54 said:


> Hey Paulo,
> Why did you post this in herSailNet?


Well, that movie is was making a lot of success among my wife and friends on internet. I guess I though that kind of stuff was funny mostly to women even if I found that dog truly amazing

Regards

Paulo


----------

